
Hugging Face raises $15M to build the definitive NLP library - ea016
https://techcrunch.com/2019/12/17/hugging-face-raises-15-million-to-build-the-definitive-natural-language-processing-library/
======
biophetik
I've used their tools in the past and they're very helpful. Glad they are
getting funding but I'll be interested to see how the monetize.

